# What's a fair Price?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been looking around for a truck lately, and don't plan on buying until I find exactly what I'm after, but I was just curious, what would a fair asking price be on a 97 or newer GM 1/2 ton pickup with 140k (or less) miles on it?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

check out NADA; states $6k-$9k. I think that you will find that most people believe that their truck is worth much more than what NADA will tell you since they were the personal owner; like that increases the value of used depreciating personal property. I just bought a truck at the auction after wasting much time with people asking ridiculous prices, one guy wanted $25k for a 2005 version of the exact same thing that sells for $29k new and that I bought at the auction for $16k; he would not even respond after his initial emial once I hinted if he was really serious about his price, he apparently was???? *\-\* *\-\* I believe Truemule just sold a similar outfit...ask him.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's about the prices that I have found. I have seen some on autotrader.com, with varying mileage from 107k to over 200k. I would like to find one for around $6500 or less, with less than 140k miles. Does that sound about right? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I just sold my outfit to upgrade to a diesel. It had 148000 miles and was in what I would consider good condition. The body was straight with no dings. There were some rock chips in the paint on the front but nothing to bad. The engine ran good and had recently had the the intake manifold gaskets replaced. other than that I have never had any problems with it. I got $5500.00 for it.

I found the the market for these trucks is not very strong right know. Most trucks in this catergory have been for sale for quite some time because of the inflated values. I did the KBB value for it and found most trucks that were like mine were listed to far above what those sites are quoting and what I was seeing them sell for. So don't pay full book unless you feel really good about. There are enough of these trucks out there that a good one for a decent price will pop up. Keep at it there are good ones out there. 

Just keep in mind that the 350 is in most of these trucks and is infamous for top end gaskets going out around the 150000 mile mark. Check for blue smoke when starting and look at the oil and inside the oil cap to see if there are signs of moisture. Other than that they are a good engine.

Good luck


----------

